# Seizures this morning...



## Jenredz (May 27, 2012)

Hi all, we have the most adorable boy, Cash, he just turned 1 October the 9th. He's always been healthy, fit and in great shape, until this morning...he had 2 grand mal seizures within 3 hours of each other...vet came ( I'm super paranoid as we lost our 4 year old vizzie suddenly to auto immune disease) he checked him over, temp was ok, heart, eyes etc, and he's away with him for overnight obs...has anyone else experienced this?? I'm reckoning it's possibly epilepsy, as I know it's a breed issue, is there anyone else dealing with the condition, is it manageable?? I'm petrified I'm going to loose my gorgeous boy..... :-[ :'( any advice would be gratefully received....


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that!! I don't have any experience with seizures, but forum member SteelCityDozer has lots of experience with it. You can also do a search for seizures - there are lots of threads on this topic that might help. Good luck and sending positive thoughts that it's a manageable issue.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Number 1.

I am not a Vet

but for 45 years I was my mates only vet and care

extreme conditions. 

I would be pleased if this brings him or her back or at least helps you some

Reds matter to me

Its safe its natural and its benched tested

One of my Great Brits had them when I pushed him hard and at nights sleeping?

" " Pet Alive ease sure"


Item number SKUIPESR001 around $ 36 US and they ship it freely 

"Soothes the Brain and Nervous systems this pattern matters"

"Provides more normal electrical balances and this matters"

"Supports normal core Temperature ranges under stress"

"Supports healthy Artery and blood flow functions as well"

" Improves the nervous systems and provides stability "

"Improves sleep functions"



Western meds and most regular/ Vets in general terms will give you dumber slumber reducing Drugs Narcs :-\ and they love giving out Prednisone / :'( Roids

which is a very big mistake!

Masking the Reaction or Exposure to much or most if it

Not clearing chances at solutions that work and aid"



that reduce the core Immune function and suppress them" :'(

Narcs all of them slow healing 

I pray this helps you some.


This product has a 5 star independent rating 

and it helps His or Hers over all wellness

not numbs it

God bless your Mate back to wellness



I have suffered from these as well from bad brain bleeds and strokes

bed time only I take the Doggy product above I provided and have had one event year 1 

Reach out help 1 be more


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. Our pup Isaac had seven seizures since he turned 7 months. However, none of them were on the same day. Shortest period in between seizures was 6 days and longest about 9 weeks.

It is really hard to watch it happen and not being able to help. We waited for almost 7 month hoping that the seizures will stop, but gave up and started him on the medication (zonisomide). He hasn't had any seizures while on medication, so this might be a good option for you too. Just keep in mind that once he starts, he will have to take it for the rest of his life.

As a backup, our vet also gave us an emergency kit in case he does have a seizure and it lasts longer than 2-3 minutes. It gives an opportunity to dispense the medication rectally allowing to stop the seizure. Thankfully we haven't had to use it.

If you have any particular questions, feel free to send me a message.


----------

